# My First Girl is Gone



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I got my first two rats two years ago. Dot passed last year due to an in cage accident. And now my sweet Tumbles is gone as well. She was roughly Two and a half years old. A pituitary tumor and the meds weren't helping. I didn't know when I should schedule The Appointment. I didn't know when would be best for her. But then last night as I was refilling the food bowl she gave me "the look" and I knew it was time. 
I am hoping my baby will rest easy on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.
Tumbles was a sweetheart. She was super cuddly and loved to groom me. She was my heart and I am not too certain things will ever be the same without her.


----------



## Heatks (May 26, 2018)

I had to take my first/only girl today. Honey was a shelter pet we got 2 years ago. This was the hardest decision I have made in a long long time.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry <3 Rest in Peace Tumbles <3 

I hope you know that a rat reaching two and a half year old is a good long ratty life.


----------

